# Is this safe?



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

San Diego Gas and Electric was out on one of my jobs today, hooking up service to my panel. This is how they did it.

Is this safe?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I see quite a bit of that and always wonder....:whistling

Mostly the phone & cable guys....

Must be a new guy without a bucket truck....:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> I see quite a bit of that and always wonder....:whistling
> 
> Mostly the phone & cable guys....
> 
> Must be a new guy without a bucket truck....:laughing:


They couldn't access it from a bucket truck, it was in the back of the home. I was talking to the lead guy on the ground he did say he was an apprentice on the ladder.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I was driving through a neighborhood one Saturday and there was a cable guy doing just that. As he was coming down the ladder started to slide and he ditched onto the hood of his truck and rolled off into the grass.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

It's perfectly safe.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I see 3 rungs above the top:blink:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I see it all the time. Usually they have linemen hooks of the top of the ladder the hook on the wire. That's why when you buy ladders they have the pre drilled holes in the top


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

It happens a lot here as well. My cousin is an X-telecommunication guy, he still does some side jobs and jobs for me. He has told me on multiple occasions that the wire is fairly tense up there and can support the ladder weight. Myself, I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## TLP (Jun 17, 2013)

Interesting, quick goggle I gather city/rural lines are about 8 inches in diameter, stranded steel core, with 3 phase al wire wrapped. Steel has a tensile rating of about 100, 000 psi, so knock it down for stranded to say 50K. Assuming the ladder is in contact about a square inch times two it can take 50K at both contacts, or 100 total point loads. The guy on the ladder is putting about 250-500 max levered, s/b no prob at all. The end supports I am sure can take 50 or more, probably stainless that is in area of 100-300, 000 psi depending on design.

Just to give an idea, ladder is not even denting the cable.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you never seen how I put up wire hooks..


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TLP said:


> Interesting, quick goggle I gather city/rural lines are about 8 inches in diameter, stranded steel core, with 3 phase al wire wrapped. Steel has a tensile rating of about 100, 000 psi, so knock it down for stranded to say 50K. Assuming the ladder is in contact about a square inch times two it can take 50K at both contacts, or 100 total point loads. The guy on the ladder is putting about 250-500 max levered, s/b no prob at all. The end supports I am sure can take 50 or more, probably stainless that is in area of 100-300, 000 psi depending on design.
> 
> Just to give an idea, ladder is not even denting the cable.


The cable sway cant possibly cause him to lose his balance.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

If those lines are so strong, why are they often times on the ground, after a big wind or storm.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

redwood said:


> If those lines are so strong, why are they often times on the ground, after a big wind or storm.


Trees fall on them, transformers blow them off the pole, but most commonly they fall off the house side


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

redwood said:


> If those lines are so strong, why are they often times on the ground, after a big wind or storm.


They are strong enough to take the pole with them.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> They are strong enough to take the pole with them.


And hold the pole in the air when cars take the pole out


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd say its safe just as long as he doesn't use an aluminum ladder and there are ladder hooks on the ladder.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

He probably left his Bucket truck at home... :laughing: I guess in some places they still doing it that way. Around here PSE&G its all about safety with them... I haven't seen being done this way in ages.


----------



## TLP (Jun 17, 2013)

Dustincoc said:


> I'd say its safe just as long as he doesn't use an aluminum ladder and there are ladder hooks on the ladder.


From what I read goggle, the core is braided steel so it can flex of course which helps it's wind load strength but weakens its point load for sharp debri strikes. There are 3 AL braided lines around it for 3 phases inside a insulator(probably a strong fiber reinforced plastic, teflon, rubber, or composite) so the AL ladder would not conduct. These come in different diameters, the lines to houses are not as big as transmissions lines, but still somewhat strong. 



Californiadecks said:


> The cable sway cant possibly cause him to lose his balance.


Let's hope they guy is not stupid enough to try it when wind storms are in the forecast. :no: I'll give them the benefit of the doubt since I doubt the city wants a workers comp claim or law suit.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TLP said:


> From what I read goggle, the core is braided steel so it can flex of course which helps it's wind load strength but weakens its point load for sharp debri strikes. There are 3 AL braided lines around it for 3 phases inside a insulator(probably a strong fiber reinforced plastic, teflon, rubber, or composite) so the AL ladder would not conduct. These come in different diameters, the lines to houses are not as big as transmissions lines, but still somewhat strong.
> 
> Let's hope they guy is not stupid enough to try it when wind storms are in the forecast. :no: I'll give them the benefit of the doubt since I doubt the city wants a workers comp claim or law suit.


You lean the ladder on the steel guy wire not the zapper.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

I wouldn't do it lol but I guess it's safe. Seen it done plenty of times but always with the wire hooks not just leaning against the wire


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I've seen it a lot. Usually with the aforementioned linesman ladder with the hooks. Sometimes like that. Downtown here, the streets are small. Made during the era of horse and buggy. It's much easier to use the ladder rather than set up the bucket truck.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TLP said:


> From what I read goggle, the core is braided steel so it can flex of course which helps it's wind load strength but weakens its point load for sharp debri strikes. There are 3 AL braided lines around it for 3 phases inside a insulator(probably a strong fiber reinforced plastic, teflon, rubber, or composite) so the AL ladder would not conduct. These come in different diameters, the lines to houses are not as big as transmissions lines, but still somewhat strong.
> 
> Let's hope they guy is not stupid enough to try it when wind storms are in the forecast. :no: I'll give them the benefit of the doubt since I doubt the city wants a workers comp claim or law suit.


SDG&E is separate from the city


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Brutus said:


> I've seen it a lot. Usually with the aforementioned linesman ladder with the hooks. Sometimes like that. Downtown here, the streets are small. Made during the era of horse and buggy. It's much easier to use the ladder rather than set up the bucket truck.


That's the same deal here, a bucket truck would shut down a road


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> San Diego Gas and Electric was out on one of my jobs today, hooking up service to my panel. This is how they did it.
> 
> Is this safe?
> 
> ...


I've never seen an in-line splice on a high voltage wire. Those are up higher.
Non conductive ladder. :thumbup:


----------



## TLP (Jun 17, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> You lean the ladder on the steel guy wire not the zapper.


Not a 'guy' wire in the OP pic, but yeah if you lean an aluminum ladder on steel it has 1/40th the electrical conductivity of AL and would be an insulator. I'd personally prefer a plastic insulated transmission line with a fiberglass ladder, but to each their own let us know how that works out for ya! :laughing:


----------



## TLP (Jun 17, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> SDG&E is separate from the city


I was out there last year when a lot of SD went black. Lots of finger pointing. Some grid in AZ or CO I forgot that feeds SD as last on the food chain or something like that, did something wrong. It was all over the news. Perhaps you recall.

Someone on a ladder probably got fried and they didn't want to admit it


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TLP said:


> Not a 'guy' wire in the OP pic, but yeah if you lean an aluminum ladder on steel it has 1/40th the electrical conductivity of AL and would be an insulator. I'd personally prefer a plastic insulated transmission line with a fiberglass ladder, but to each their own let us know how that works out for ya! :laughing:


It looked like the steel guy wire below the high voltage was taking the brunt of the weight.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

I have 28 ft er with hooks (used to do cable audits and the like) I feel safer on the line itself then in a bucket that night blow into a line when i wasnt ready.
Main thing is knowing how to handle and set the ladder in midair.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

looks like the conductors stopped at the last house and he leaning on the guide wire. I've done it but my ladder has hooks and its fiberglass. Its not a big deal if done properly and those guide wires are designed to hold a hell of a lot more weight than I could ever put on it.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

The cable guys around here do it all the time. 

An oldtimer that worked for the phone company (back when it was the "Bell System") told me that before you prop the ladder against the cable, you are supposed to throw a rope over it and test the strength using your own body weight. 

He said that if you tie a loop in one end of the rope, put your foot in it, and then suspend yourself in mid air by holding the other end of the rope, you should be OK if you don't experience any problems. :laughing: I liked how he said you SHOULD be OK.


----------

